# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Cueva del Hundidero

## pevema

Hola foreros, dentro de mi visita pantanera de este fin de semana inclui esta cueva ya que estaba junto a la presa de Montejaque y no es cosa de dejarla de ver.
Bajada a la cueva desde la presa. Toda esa bajada era el aliviadero de la presa, hubiese sido impresionante en un año como este verla desaguando.



Entrada a la cueva.





Pozo en la entrada donde puede ver el nivel freatico en cada momento. Hasta aqui a llegado tambien el tonto de la nevera.  :Mad: 



Interior de la cueva. No se puede entrar sin permiso por su peligrosidad y su longitud, 4 Km. de galerias subterraneas  e inundables hasta su salida por la cueva del Gato. Hombre en la misma boca no creo que te digan nada.







Espero que os guste y si quereis ver todas las fotos podeis hacerlo aqui.

http://www.loscorrales.biz/montejaque.htm

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

muy guapo tu reportaje por ese lugar, otra cosita más que hemos aprendido en éste foro...

----------


## manuelra

Impresionante lugar, gracias por este reportaje.

----------


## rondamon

Felicidades, un lugar increible sin duda

----------


## REEGE

La enorme boca de Hundidero se abre al fondo de una garganta que en tiempos conducía las aguas del rio Gaduares, también llamado Campobuche.

En los años 20, la Compañía Sevillana de Electricidad construyó una presa para embalsar las aguas de este torrente que nunca llegó a tener agua de forma permanente ya que en pocos días desaparecía por los sumideros que se abrían en el fondo.
Hoy la cavidad es visitada, además de por muchos espeleólogos, por grupos incontrolados con poco nivel de preparación y por otros guiados por empresas de turismo de aventura.
La galería es muy grande y los lagos son muy numerosos y a veces de gran profundidad. El agua es muy fría.
Hay zonas fósiles, es decir, abandonadas por la circulación del torrente y otras más o menos activas dependiendo de la climatología.
En la zona fósil hay formaciones, que al igual que todo en esta cavidad son enormes. Una de las zonas que destaca por su propia personalidad por esto es la llamada "Sala de los Gours".
Estas formaciones, que se producen por el depósito de la caliza al circular en un flujo laminar por una pared inclinada, alcanzan aquí un tamaño considerable y poco común. En alguna de estas "bañeras" caben varias personas.
A lo largo del recorrido vamos encontrando los restos semi destruidos de la gigantesca operación de instalación de la cavidad que realizaron para localizar por donde se iba el agua de la presa.
Se construyenron puentes colgantes , caminos e instalación electrica para, al final, taponar varias galerías con hormigón. El agua como es lógico buscó otros caminos y la obra interior y la presa exterior fueron abandonadas como un ejemplo más de la estupidez de los hombres.
Hay también colonias de murciélagos acordes con la cavidad. Estos mamíferos encuentran principalmente en las zonas altas, inaccesibles, un lugar adecuado para criar y pasar el invierno en hibernación.
Los techos son muy altos y de ellos cuelgan bellas coladas de calcita.
Estamos llegando a la zona central de la cueva, donde poco a poco las aguas van apareciendo en la época de lluvias, el recorrido es prácticamente horizontal, con algún resalte o pozo de poca profundidad.
Aquí se encuentra la gran sala llamada la "Plaza de Toros" que se abre al final de la "Galería de la Ciénaga". Su diámetro y altura superan los 60 metros por lo que constituye una de las mayores salas de Andalucía.
Después de la "Plaza de Toros" están "Los Toriles" y en esta zona, la bellísima cascada que toma el nombre de la galería.
Aquí parece con todo su esplendor el río que se sume en el fondo del pantano y que, a partir de este lugar, circula según la estación haciendo extremadamente peligroso, aún para los especialistas, seguir adelante en época de lluvias.
A la vuelta de un recodo nos sorprende "La gran estalagmita", formación situada en el centro de la galería en una zona de gran actividad, hasta el punto que a veces resulta completamente sumergida bajo las aguas.
Se suceden varios lagos de gran longitud, como el "Lago Doble" y el "Lago Largo" y zonas como la llamada "Cabo de las Tormentas" donde, al ser menor la sección del conducto, se producen fuertes vientos. Al final está la "Galería de la Botella" donde las aguas primero se remansan en una gran sala y después se precipitan por un estrecho conducto a gran velocidad.
El recorrido que une las dos bocas supera los 4 Km., la cavidad tiene más de 10 conocidos.
Tras pasar por lugares como la "Galería del Aburrimiento" y la "sala de las Dunas" vislumbramos la luz del día a través de la gran boca de la Cueva del Gato por la que sale el río formando un bello lago que posteriormente a los pocos metros se une al Guadiaro que baja de la cercana Serranía de Ronda.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias  por las fotos pevema.
Un lugar precioso :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------


## pevema

Hola Reege, puedes ver unas fotos de la presa de la que hace mención el reportaje en este hilo del foro.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=6177

Un saludo

----------


## El Tenebroso

Jo, la primera foto parece la escalera del Minas Morgul para entrar en Mordor  :Wink: 

Qué pasada de cueva, muchas gracias por las fotos.

----------


## REEGE

Me han encantado las fotos de la cueva, pero más las del embalse, pues está en una cerrada impresionante y unas vistas geniales. Eso parece que es un aliviadero de labio fijo pues se intuye el famoso trampolín y un perfil para evitar las cavitaciones y que la lámina de agua no cause esos problemas. Por donde se vá a éste sitio amigo mio????? Seria genial verlo en directo!
Graciassssssssss





La población de Montejaque esta situada entre la Sierra de Grazalema y el valle del río Guadiaro, con una altura de  687 metros sobre el nivel del mar, esta población cuenta con una precipitación media anual en torno a los 1600 l/m², con una temperatura media de unos 15'9 ºC. La superficie total es de 46'6 Km², rodeado por un relieve accidentado, pudiéndose mencionar entre otras las siguiente alturas: 
Peñón de Mures (865m) 
Cerro Tavizna (899m) 
Hacho (1.065m) 
Pico Ventana (1.298m) 



El término municipal esta bañado por las aguas del río Gaduares y Campobuche, siendo este último el que da forma con su curso a la conocida travesía Hundidero-Gato.

 En otro tiempo se intento contener el río Campobuche para construir una presa a la entrada de Hundidero a unos 5 Km de la población, pero la empresa no tuvo éxito, ya que la roca caliza de la zona creó multiples sumideros por los que se filtraba el agua vaciando continuamente la presa, que nos muestra su antiguo esqueleto que se conserva en muy buenas condiciones.
Todavía y cuando las precipitaciones son elevadas, la antigua presa se llena de agua y nos puede ofrecer unos atardeceres como en pocos que se dan en pocos lugares, aunque en unos días el agua se vuelve a filtrar y la laguna

----------


## pevema

Hola Reege, creo que te pilla un poco desviado  :Frown: , aunque a veces merece la pena algun que otro viajecito, asi conoces el sitio donde mas llueve en España que está al ladito, :Big Grin: 



Un saludo y animos

----------

